# Bucks Locked Up, Dangerous Intervention



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

You may have already checked this out. It is something that you don't come across often at all! Scroll down to the youtube.

About Video

This is rut madness that Chad Yousey and Joey King from Bow Madness Outdoors LLC came across in Oklahoma near I-35. Two locked bucks with a story and footage to follow. These hunters make a brave attempt to save the living buck. Once they accomplish this a whole new situation unfolds as this angry buck doesn't want to leave and take his freedom.

"We found two bucks in the wild locked together. One was dead and this buck was still alive. We released this buck from the other buck and he wouldn't leave. We were trying to gut the other buck and get him out of the woods but this buck kept standing 5 ft away and staring at us. He charged us twice as we were trying to Shewww him away. We could have shot him at any time but decided to unlock them and let him go. We risked our own safety to give this buck a chance at survival. They're are more videos on our fb but I won't be done editing the 30 min of film for a couple weeks. We are 100% fair chase all the time and try to be the best sportsman we can be." - Bow Madness Outdoors

Length : 4:54


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Rut and stress that buck was not predictable. Those guys were lucky not to get an antler up the behind. I know a couple of people here in North Dakota who have had a little surprise with deer.


----------

